# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  شوفو  حقيقة الكذاب  أبوعشرين   . . .

## الصاااااقعة

*وصف حارس الهلال الجديد ابوعشرين انضمامه للهلال بالامر الطبيعي لانه كان يرغب منذ الصغر اللعب للهلال لانه فريق كبير وله اسمه الكبير في القارة الافريقية ويكفي ان الخصوم تعمل له الف حساب وقال ان الهلال سيكون بوابته للاحتراف الخارجي وتمنى التوفيق لزملائه الجدد في المساهمة في تقديم ما يرضي جماهير الهلال التي احتفلت بتوقيعه للمريخ وعن المنتخب الوطني الاول قال :نسعي لان نظهر بشكل مميز في مباراتي غانا وان نخطف بطاقة الترشح عن جدارة واستحقاق فاللعب امام غانا ليس سهلا باي حال من الاحوال في ظل غياب جماهيرنا وهو ما يضاعف من المسئولية في مباراة الجولة المقبلةمنقول من كفر ووتر . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*جماهير الهلال التي احتفلت بتوقيعه للمريخ  
منافق كذاب ده رمرم فضح كذبه. كيف جماهير الهليل تحتفل بتوقيعك للمريخ  بالله شوف النكره ده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملعب بيننا مع الأصفار ياابو عشرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*عليه يسهل وعلينا يمهل نشكره على فترته في المريخ

*

----------

